# .pdf manual?



## Sammin (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,

I've searched but can't seem to the the 2013 Convertible Beetle owner's manual online as a .pdf?

Can someone point me in that direction?

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

You're **** outta luck...
VW is one of a few manufacturers that REFUSES to give owners a PDF manual and instead tells us to just buy another hardcopy.
I would love to have the manual to my 13 coupe on my phone in ibooks, or saved for perusal when I am bored at work.
So don't hold your breath.

Now, they did just come out with a series of owners apps of which iown and "Knowing Your VW" have promise.
Both apps feature documentation on vehicles produced after 2014. Sadly, there is no current support for 2013 models despite the fact that the 2013 and 2014 (beetles) cars have few differences.


----------



## Sammin (Aug 1, 2013)

OK, thank you for taking the time to reply...that's just crazy by today's standards.

I find the current VW website to be very strange with zero nod to prior year models or anything devoted to their historical heritage.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

VWoA has a long standing habit of intentionally ignoring their past models, especially ACVWs that is unless there is a market strategy and money to be made - cue Max.

That said, overseas VW hosts an "Old timers" program where you can have certain models factory restored.

I agree. It is incredible that VW won't give us a PDF owners manual. Surely it exists somewhere in someone's computer at VW.
If that's not possible, there should be no reason VW couldn't make their apps friendly to some other years and models.

As for the new website - it entirely blows. No configuration tools anymore and without navigating to the site map it's not easy to get to the parts.vw.com and drivers gear sites.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Um doesn't the car come with the owners manual? Have we really gotten to the place where we rather read something on a terrible digital screen instead of just picking up the book?...yea...yea I guess we have

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the paper manual, but like most things I like to tool around in my down time at work.
I could bring my manual with me, but would likely look pretty dumb reading the book at work or when I'm siting around.
In an age where so many things are at least available in a digital format for indexing, search or multi-platform purposes it's more a matter of "Why not"
VW has acknowledged this with their new iown and KYVW apps it just now is an issue of IF or WHEN VW will open the app up for a few more YOM's


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I have the paper manual, but like most things I like to tool around in my down time at work.
> I could bring my manual with me, but would likely look pretty dumb reading the book at work or when I'm siting around.
> In an age where so many things are at least available in a digital format for indexing, search or multi-platform purposes it's more a matter of "Why not"
> VW has acknowledged this with their new iown and KYVW apps it just now is an issue of IF or WHEN VW will open the app up for a few more YOM's


+1


----------



## dtavres (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, I hit the same frustration with not being able to find a digital manual...

I just bought a used 2011 Jetta (from a dealer) and no manual was included. When I asked the dealer, they wanted $180! When I went on the VW website, I think it was $85. Then I went to eBay. $20 delivered.

I'm seriously considering cutting off the binding and PDFing the book for others...

Should I? Are there others that would want it?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I had thought of doing the same, but that is an insanely tedious amount of work to scan each page.


----------



## dtavres (Aug 11, 2014)

...that's what the big copier/scanner at work is for


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

You can look at it at:

www.knowyourvw.com if that helps. Unfortunately, there is no way to save it...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Nor is it a manual. It's only the most very basic info. You also have to put in your VIN to get anything useful. On the plus side, it will work for past years. At least it brought up stuff for my '14.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

They know your VW website will now recognize cars pre 14. As of about two weeks ago, I noticed it started recognizing my 13's VIN. But, the app still needs be updated, it doesn't recognize 2013's.


----------



## dtavres (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah... and no info for my 2011 Jetta


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Give this a try with your Vin #: http://knowyourvw.com/index.html?page=vin

I was able to download a copy for my Beetle with my own vin.


----------



## darrenfrum (Aug 29, 2014)

*VW owner's manuals in PDF*

A bunch of VW owner's manuals are available in PDF at dubmanuals.com 

D


----------

